# What is/are the coolest fingertrick(s) you've seen?



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Mine:
Those diagsune CLLs!
2 gen H perms for 2 handed 
R2F2L2B2 done by Kirjava
Teller's OLL 49 and 50.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2014)

This just screams for linked video sources


----------



## stoic (Jul 22, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> This just screams for linked video sources


Yes please


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok! (In the same order)
http://youtu.be/dMKO-tE97OE
http://youtu.be/1RJZ_1p7JJs
(I think it's unlisted, search through the fingertrick notation thread)
http://youtu.be/rtqAXhxXMd4


----------



## stoic (Jul 22, 2014)

The third one is http://youtu.be/gOkc4ZFw9NQ


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 22, 2014)

ellwd said:


> The third one is http://youtu.be/gOkc4ZFw9NQ



Time to show my non-cuber friend this video


----------



## G2013 (Jul 22, 2014)

I really like the R PLL that I do.
R' U2 R U2 l' U l U R' U' R' F' R2 (U' AUF)
On the final R' F' R2 part, before doing the R' move I stick my thumb on the URF corner, more specifically on the F sticker of that corner, and I keep it there until the end of the algorithm. That helps me doing the F' move, which I do pushing with my thumb instead of using an index.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 22, 2014)

i have a silly fingertrick for pure triplesune cll

holdon let me make a video

ok this






R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U


----------



## Chree (Jul 22, 2014)

Always loved this one... G perms...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zYQv0uZD8s


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't find any video of Joël van Noort, but he has some of the best, weirdest and most original finger tricks. (Lately all involving [D])

Those G Perms look mighty fast, but no special fingertricks in there


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2014)

Breandan's A-perm.

I'm not sure if he came up with it though.

http://youtu.be/T4OnzSJPRMM


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 22, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Breandan's A-perm.
> 
> I'm not sure if he came up with it though.
> 
> http://youtu.be/T4OnzSJPRMM



At first I was like, those are the normal A-perms.
Then wat


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 22, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Breandan's A-perm.
> 
> I'm not sure if he came up with it though.
> 
> http://youtu.be/T4OnzSJPRMM



I think milan came up with them, or he was one of the first.


----------



## EMI (Jul 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pDUYRrGEy4

Another one I find cool 

oh, and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzSFeDEQeL0&t=2m37s


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 22, 2014)

Eido U2' and U2 is simple and elegant
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41TdyCMnep8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvSHmRgOr-w


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 22, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Breandan's A-perm.
> I'm not sure if he came up with it though.
> http://youtu.be/T4OnzSJPRMM





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> At first I was like, those are the normal A-perms.
> Then wat





10461394944000 said:


> I think milan came up with them, or he was one of the first.



Looks neat but I can't tell what is going. Can any of you make a video of his finger tricks?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm fairly certain Yu Jeong Min was one of the first guys to do it like this. I learnt from him 

Here's how I do it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP762HV3ep4

Here it is, in an official solve. http://youtu.be/m4pHOEtXKhY?t=18m

I tried searching for videos of Yu Jeong Min doing it in a solve but I wasn't successful...

EDIT: yay: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vuPuyvq-2M (At around 0:10)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 22, 2014)

My favorite finger trick that *I* can do is the no-regrip Sune:






The Eido U2' is pretty cool, and the Rowe E-perm was a great revolution in 2010.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 23, 2014)

Someone mentioned that my anti-sune R' U' R U' R' U2 R is weird, because I do the second U' with my right thumb (pushing FUR to RUB). Is that special, or rather common?


----------



## G2013 (Jul 23, 2014)

I know someone who does 60% of U layer turns with thumbs ;D
But I don't think it is very common
...
btw


Lucas Garron said:


> My favorite finger trick that *I* can do is the no-grip Sune:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't understand what you mean with "No-grip" sune, could you explain?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2014)

G2013 said:


> I know someone who does 60% of U layer turns with thumbs ;D
> But I don't think it is very common
> ...
> btw
> ...



He probably means "no regrip"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 24, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> He probably means "no regrip"


Yeah, that. Fixed.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 24, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> My favorite finger trick that *I* can do is the no-regrip Sune:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i actually use that exact same finger trick.


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 24, 2014)

A lot of people are pretty impressed with my OH S/S', I don't have a dedicated video right now, but I use it a few times in this video





You can see me do the move in almost every solve, I use it twice in the second one in cross and OLL


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Eido U2'


i do eido F2 sometimes


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 28, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> A lot of people are pretty impressed with my OH S/S', I don't have a dedicated video right now, but I use it a few times in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum that's cool!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 28, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Dayum that's cool!



And I thought me being able to do S (right hand OH) was cool. Dang.



I'm not sure if anyone else does F' by putting my right index on FDR and flicking to UFR.

I think it's really cool, in the least narcissistic sense possible.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> And I thought me being able to do S (right hand OH) was cool. Dang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a famous fingertrick, I use it a lot, Escher invented it I think.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 28, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> That's a famous fingertrick, I use it a lot, Escher invented it I think.



The only time I use the 'standard' F' trick is for certain OLLs. For PLLs I use Escher's F'. Thanks for letting me know the creator.


----------

